# Toddler doing an odd thing..



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

my 17 month old little girl keeps kind of 'shuddering' like a shiver and im wondering if its normal?

Help...

Jo x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Both of my girls did this when they needed a wee...or did a wee in their nappy.

Next time you see your HV mention it to her.

It may just be one of those things thsat she is doing for no reason and just stops doing it after a while

Jxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks Jeanette,

My mum said she thought it was when she was having a wee too.

Jo x


----------

